# Best places to find a new coach



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

Have a coach and my contract will run out this year. I definitely want to switch to someone new. Just wondering where you looked, what research you did before hiring your coach? I dont know anyone who can give me a good referral


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Your best bet is to ask around and see who other local riders/racers are using...

My wife and I found our coach through Facebook. She connected with him first and got to know him for about year before she decided to use him as a coach. She had been with another guy and that wasn't working out so he offered to help.

After seeing her improve over the year I got on board this fall and so far the gains I have seen have been good.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you want online coaching or someone in-person?


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Do you want online coaching or someone in-person?


Ya, online or in person? Using power or not? racing, if so what type? and how involved do you want the coach, ie more involved, more money? 

There are a lot of coaches and each as a space in the market that they fit into. To find the right coach you have to look in the right place.


----------



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm probably going to have to settle for online. Thats what I have currently. My buddy and I have the same coach now and he is the only other guy that I know who has one.


----------

